# Sling carrier?



## mybuddy (Oct 10, 2004)

Does anybody use a sling type carrier and if so which is best? Bambi likes to be close to my body but I would like to have hands free method as Buddy is usually with on a leash. Any suggestions.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I used one and its ok, just getting the chi to relax in it is the issue so practice. I think they are great. Kemo is too darn heavy for it and Bindi wont stay still she wants to lick everybody! :roll:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i had one made for chiwi. i got it from ebay, it's fleece and it's like a pouch. if you look up handmade fleece pouch on ebay it may come up, she does good work. i also got one made for me and chiwi from a very lovely person here  it's a jean pouch, very sylish and pretty. i like using them cause it gives me hands free and she feels safer in new environments.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I use a 'Pet a roo' by outward hound.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I used the pooch pouch its totaly hands free and has a clasp inside to hook to dogs harness or collar to keep if from getting out


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

All of you are lucky, Chico HATES carriers.  I tried carrying him in a very stylish purse like carrier made for dogs and he tried to jump out. I would love it if he liked them, that way I can bring him everywhere I go. Most stores won't let you just carry your dog, but if its in a carrier they usually dont say anything.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I made one for Bella.....she loves it......because you can sling her either on the l or r hip, working outside is not a problem !


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

We sometimes use a 'sling carrier', I had for my daughter,when she was a baby-both my chis (almost 4 lbs. each)fit in it. But their ultimate fav is when my daughter wears a hoodie sweatshirt backwards-they like to hang out in the hood :dontknow: but only one at a time-and I guess it's getting a little warm for it now :wink:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a pouch for Gadget. I made it out of A pair of Jean legs.. It is really nice.. I am going to get to use it for the day this friday while I take him on a field trip with Amanda's class.. 

I put a clip in it so I can hook him in it and he can't jump out but I can have him safe and comfy... I know he will get tired sooner than everybody else... 

He loved his duffel bag carrier I got him but as he grew he stopped liking it as much... I have it in the car so I can use it if I have to while we are away from home...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> I have a pouch for Gadget. I made it out of A pair of Jean legs.. It is really nice.. I am going to get to use it for the day this friday while I take him on a field trip with Amanda's class..


I shouldn't have to say it but I will. We want pics of Gadget's first field trip! :lol:


----------

